# Rollover Pass



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good Afternoon to All,
This was sent to me by Louis Romano. It's from April 26th issue of the Chronicle. We all know what will happen if it closes. 
My question is why is this Jerry Patterson guy so persistant on closing the pass so quickly? 
What does he stand to benefit from closing it?
Is he really as concerned as he makes himself out to be? 
Why completely illiminate a part of our Texas Coast? 
*I think that with the time we have left, we can collectively as a group block the closing of the pass. I know there are pros & cons of closing, but do not bulldoze shut a part of the Texas coast that has been around for so many generations.* 
My Grandfather, my Father, & I have fished there. Let's keep the pass open.

*Legislature ponders pass closure, crossbows*

*Issues remain up for debate as time running out on current session*

*By SHANNON TOMPKINS Copyright 2009 Houston Chronicle*

*April 26, 2009, 1:18AM*



*Share* 
 Print 
Email

Del.icio.us
Digg
Twitter
Yahoo! Buzz
Facebook
StumbleUpon

Rollover Pass isn't being closed - at least not yet. But the possibility of the popular-with-anglers, man-made cut across Bolivar Peninsula being filled is much closer to reality than it was just a month ago.
So, too, is the possibility of allowing use of crossbows during Texas' archery-only hunting seasons - a move that has drawn angry opposition from some bowhunters who see crossbows as the camel's nose under the tent in a conspiracy to open the floodgates to a month - October - that for more than three decades has been exclusively reserved for "traditional" archery hunting.
Those two issues are among the dozens of outdoors-related bills being considered by the current session of the Texas Legislature.
Here's a look at where legislation on those items stands as the Legislature heads into the final month of its biennial session:
• A bill giving the commissioner of the Texas General Land Office the authority to determine the fate of Rollover Pass is on the verge of passing.
Senate Bill 2043, introduced by Sen. Tommy Williams, R-Woodlands, passed the Senate, cleared its House committee and is awaiting a vote in that chamber.
The bill, pushed by Land Commissioner Jerry Patterson, would give the commissioner authority to close or modify Rollover Pass if evidence shows the pass "causes or contributes to significant erosion of the shoreline of the adjacent beach" and the Legislature makes a specific appropriation to implement the terms of the legislation.
*Bill amended*

As originally introduced, the bill would have allowed simply for the closure of the pass. An amendment added the possibility of modifying, not completely closing, the 55-year-old pass to address concerns about its accelerating erosion of the Bolivar beachfront.
The bill also was tweaked to include provisions for developing other recreational facilities - fishing piers, boat ramps, etc. - on the site in the event Rollover Pass is closed.
If the bill passes, it would be at least a year before any substantial moves to close the pass could begin. Studies on the environmental impact of the closure have to be conducted, permits obtained and the involved process of engineering and bidding the job completed.
Over the past couple of weeks, rumors that work to close Rollover Pass is already underway have been rampant. Those rumors stem from the maintenance dredging and pumping of dredge spoil from the Intracoastal Waterway (ICW) adjacent to Rollover Bay on the bayside of the pass.
Sand pulled by tide and current through Rollover Pass clogs the Intracoastal Waterway and has to be regularly removed to keep the crucial waterway open to commercial traffic. The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, which oversees the ICW, spends about $1 million annually to remove the sand entering the ICW through Rollover Pass.
The dredge spoil being pumped from the area is being deposited in sites designated for spoil, and are not being used to close Rollover Pass.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Patterson doesn't know his butt from a barn door! I was disgusted by the reply email he sent me. 

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
Cm3


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Then evidently, he has a letter stating the same BS that comes out of his pie hole and just changes the names on it. That proves my point. He has no interest in the pass except for his own benefit. 
We need to get a petition going and get as many as we can and personally deliver it to him.
Correct me if I am wrong, but does he live in Austin? I'm not sure.
Either way, Power in Numbers.
Afterall, we are TEXANS.


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

KylesKenner2 said:


> Then evidently, he has a letter stating the same BS that comes out of his pie hole and just changes the names on it. That proves my point. He has no interest in the pass except for his own benefit.
> We need to get a petition going and get as many as we can and personally deliver it to him.
> Correct me if I am wrong, but does he live in Austin? I'm not sure.
> Either way, Power in Numbers.
> Afterall, we are TEXANS.


I'm with ya Kyle. I'll sign a petition. I noticed it was a Woodlands politician that sponsored the Bill. What in the world is someone in the Woodlands doing making decisions for the coast? I wonder if he's ever even been to Bolivar?

They are so narrow minded. They should not only keep it open, they should build a jetty, make a park out of the place and charge a SMALL (and I do emphasize the word small) admission to help support the project and community. Jeeez :headknock Same goes for the TX City Dike.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I would like to see the same. Let's get all of Bolivar back up and running. Not slowly choke it. 
Sure it will cost money to rebuild, but rebuild bigger and better. Get the pass where it is user friendly, Get the bait camp back up and running where people can go and take there kids and enjoy the fishing that the pass has been offering for a long time. A place where after a long day of fishing you can sit and enjoy a good old fashion hamburger or a cold cold beer.
I really need an experts opinion of the pros & cons on closing. I am getting conflicting stories of how it's good and how it's bad.
Will the oyster reefs flourish or die? What about the salinity level? Will it kill off all of the fishing that we've enjoed for years? 
I have never gotten a petition together so any advice, PM me and I'll get one started.
I never cleaned up half of East Bay either, but I pulled that off. 
If yiu think you would sign it. Post up hear. If I think we can get enough, then I will get real serious about it.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll sign it right now


----------



## bullredman (Jul 19, 2005)

Ready to sign it.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

OK guys, Im on the fence on this one. Yall might bash me or whatever but there are some pros and cons on this issue. Yeah if they fill it in they are taking away an awesome bank fishing area. But on the other had if they close it in, that means less tide flow ( strenght wise ) which would help bring back grass to Eastbay. I have heard stories of grass on shorelines just like in Westbay, before they opened it up. I dont know either way we will have to see what happens.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, with what Brent is saying about the grass, I had Scot Jones with the Galv. Bay Foundation call me over the weekend. He and I talked about the clean up, places for him to take people to look at East Bay and other things. Now, the reason I mentioned that was he had asked me about the grass that was in East bay years and years ago. Of course I did not know anything about it and from the sound of things and the way the grass is down south, it could be productive. These are the things I am needing to know before I go after this closing project. 
Ok if grass does make a come back, how long will it take? I really need to know the impact of closing as well as keeping it open.
I see a few are ready, I think I will go ahead and get one together. It may not be the most professional looking one, but I've seen some bad ones. I know this Merry, Harry, or Larry Patterson (i know it's Jerry) has a rebuttal written up about this closure and all he does is change the name on it when he sends it out, helll he probably didn't even write it himself, anyway, I cannot find the one he sent me. So, if anyone has a letter from Patterson, please send it to the following e-mail address, 
[email protected] 
I am going to send jerry another e-mail and voice my concerns for him to consider it a verbal warning. In the mean time, contact you fellow outdoorsman & women alike and lets take the fight to them. I would not rather sit and wait to see what happens.
I know, like Brent mentioned ,that he is on the fence on this one and I respect his opinion and regardless of the outcome, his or anyone thoughts on the closure, we will remain the friends and 2coolers that we are.
All I ask is let's just think it all the way through. Get all the facts and knowledge and make an educated decision about the whole issue.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

CoonBubba, get me that guys name in the Woodlands. I want it.
Crispito, please send me a copy of the reply Jerry sent you. I will bet $100.00 it is the same one I got with only a name change on it. 
If so, that tells me he is not in this to help Boliver rebuild. Meaning keep the pass open and lets build around it. A center piece if you will. Theres money around Rollover and High Island and allot of it. So let the local people rebuild around Rollover that way the money stays in their community and doesn't head North into someone elses pocket, someone who doesn't give a rats asss about our coast.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Pick something else please to upset your supporters*

Three generations going on four and can't imagine closing an area that bank fisherman can enjoy a day with others. I don't care if it only contributes a few percent of tide and flow to east bay it's just as bad as closing SLP. Another low percent to West Bay.

Hello Jim S, with RFA where are you my freind

Steve


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

*read between the lines*



KylesKenner2 said:


> Good Afternoon to All,
> This was sent to me by Louis Romano. It's from April 26th issue of the Chronicle. We all know what will happen if it closes.
> My question is why is this Jerry Patterson guy so persistant on closing the pass so quickly?
> What does he stand to benefit from closing it?
> ...


Respectfully, you are all missing the point. It's not about fishing, erosion, grass or anything like that. Just like lobbying, they can get a study to say anything. This is about business. Somebody is behind the scenes pushing for this. The quote above says "tweaked" "fishing piers, boat ramps". Yeah right. It might be worth readng the bill.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am like B. Juarez, it will allow the grass to come back. In addition to this it will also allow the Trinity, San Jacinto, and Ship Channel flow be directed into the gulf and will clean the water in East Bay. I hate to lose the flounder run though. 

Behind the scenes I personally think big business is pushing this to get done to destroy the towns that used to be supported by Rollover. There is legislation in now to leagalize gambling in Texas. In the HI area you would be getting both Beaumont and Houston. JMHO. I have property about 1/2 mile from Rollover, and they are trying to buy out the place for $11,000 but still taxing me on $175,000 on property taxes. I WILL NOT SELL


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I too belive someone is planning on lining their pockets over the closing. But, East Bay has been what it is for many years now. So, why kill a small community when we can help it thrive. 
There will be a lot of pros & cons over this and before I really try to help Rollover and the communities survive, I need to find out what the majority is on this issue.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

KylesKenner2, You will find that many of the bank fisherman are against it. I would love to see them fill in East bay to an average depth of 3' with boat cuts all through it with grass flats. Now what I do not understand is the argument about the salinity levels. Look at Baffin and ULM, almost complete land lock from JFK causway to the land cut. There is no problem with the fishing in either of those places.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

If I read it right, the high salinity levels are what prevent the flourishment of the oyster reefs and grass growing back like it had many years ago. So, with the closing, it's said that they would flourish again.
I haven't heard of the shoreliners wanting it closed. I mean they may be a few, but I think the majority would like to see it remain open.
Thanks for your input Mike.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

KylesKenner2,

http://www.tamu.edu/upress/BOOKS/2008/sample/mckeechap.pdf

Read on page 7 about Hydrography


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

never fished rollover or been anywhere near it but im ready to sign. Why would you wanna cut tidal flow to such a prime fishing area??? If they close then build piers, marina's, etc, the business' wont profit b/c there will be considerably less fish in the area (eventually) so the fisherman will stop coming...


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Galveston bay studies show salinity levels at 2 to 20 PPT at the Kemah, Seabrook area. ULM has 40 to 80 PPT and a fish kill will be above 80 ppt.

Don't get me wrong here, I am not for closing Rollover but if it does happen then there are things that we may be able to take advantage of.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

And as Forest Gump would say, "That's all I got to say about that". LOL


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Mike. A good read.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll sign !!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Using Crossbow's during Bow Season sounds like fun to me.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

jabx1962 said:


> Using Crossbow's during Bow Season sounds like fun to me.


That's like using a scooter in a bike race.... or more like using an inline muzzleloader with a covered 209 primer firing system and jacketed sabot bullets during muzzleloader season.

Defeats the purpose.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

seattleman1969 said:


> That's like using a scooter in a bike race.... or more like using an inline muzzleloader with a covered 209 primer firing system and jacketed sabot bullets during muzzleloader season.
> 
> Defeats the purpose.


 What's the Purpose?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

it ain't huntin season, ya'll


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Guys, I think some of y'all read to far. This is about closing Rollover Pass. Sorry, I thought I cut the crossbow part out.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

fill it in, let the grass grow and get all the boats out of east matty. :spineyes: filling it in won't do anything but get the bay back to the state it was in before they opened it. They fought to not open it back then and now fighting to keep it open today. :headknock It will also keep all the trash from littering the bays/gulf. That place was pretty disgusting to take kids fishing.


----------



## Highseas (Apr 4, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> fill it in, let the grass grow and get all the boats out of east matty. :spineyes: filling it in won't do anything but get the bay back to the state it was in before they opened it. They fought to not open it back then and now fighting to keep it open today. :headknock It will also keep all the trash from littering the bays/gulf. That place was pretty disgusting to take kids fishing.


:texasflag Then dont take YOUR kids there. I have been fishing there my whole life and would sign a petition to restore it. Just because you think it is disgusting dont hate on it. Bolivar Penninsula needs all the help it can get.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Fill it in, bring back the grassbeds.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

ready to sign it too


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> fill it in, let the grass grow and get all the boats out of east matty. :spineyes: filling it in won't do anything but get the bay back to the state it was in before they opened it. They fought to not open it back then and now fighting to keep it open today. :headknock It will also keep all the trash from littering the bays/gulf. That place was pretty disgusting to take kids fishing.


I agree with ya Gilbert. They should fill it in, High Fence, stock it with exotics, and make it a Cross Bow Hunting only Ranch.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, along with these post and a few e-mails delivered via my regular e-mail address, it seems that Mother Nature and Mr. Patterson will prevail. 
Even though there are a few studies left to be done.
Also, seems like everybody does agree that the grass coming back and the oyster reefs flourishing is a good idea as well, which needless to say will take quite some time.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

KylesKenner2, yes the grass coming back is a very good thing. The grass acts as a natural filter for the water by knocking the sediment out of the water. I am sure you are familiar with Jacks Pocket.


----------



## TKE659 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fill it in. It is to hard to justify having to pay 6 million a year to dredge the ICW of sand for a man made cut that doesn't truly need to be there. It is unfortunate for the many folks that fish it... but it is what it is. 

I say put that 6 million a year along with the operating cost to run the ferry service each year and build a bridge. I love rollover and the ferry, but a bridge would have saved lives.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> I agree with ya Gilbert. They should fill it in, High Fence, stock it with exotics, and make it a Cross Bow Hunting only Ranch.


I'll sign up for that!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> I'll sign up for that!


If that passed I have some property for lease.:biggrin:


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Highseas said:


> :texasflag Bolivar Penninsula needs all the help it can get.


And all the teeth it can get too.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gentlemen,
I have been talking with a very reliable source and I will be posting some important info later today or in the morning. I honestly believe it will change some people thoughts on Jerry Patterson. I myself have a different outlook on what he is trying to do and with what I've heard, he is actually wanting to do good. He will entertain the thought of keeping it open.
Please do not get me wrong, I DO NOT WANT THE PASS CLOSED, but with this new info and the cooperation of some others, we might be able to have our cake and eat it too. Just bare with me and as soon as I get it, I will pass it along.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Will the entire Peninsula will be open to hunting with a CrossBow?


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

jabx1962 said:


> Will the entire Peninsula will be open to hunting with a CrossBow?


No...sorry. Only fishing....with dynamite. :biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> Will the entire Peninsula will be open to hunting with a CrossBow?


can we hunt the people that live on it with a crossbow? :biggrin:


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

OK. After a little fact finding mission it has been brought to my attention that Mr. Patterson is actually not dead set on closing the Pass. He will entertain the thought of keeping the pass open. If we can get him information that something in the line of jetties would prevent silt from passing thru Rollover AND help prevent the erosion on the West side of Rollover, he will consider keeping Rollover open. We all know that that alone will cost thousands, which I thin should come from part of the $6M they want to use to close it all together. 
Now, on the other hand, if it is closed, then the "Modification Clause" will kick in. Meaning, upon closure of Rollover, he / they are to build something for the general public to fish on. Either a pier on the Gulf side or the bay side or both. Either way, Mr. Patterson intentions are for the well being of the community. Believe it or not. He wants to do what is right for them on Bolivar.
Now, in an ealier post, I made the comment about someone "lining their pockets" and I would like to retract that statement. Yes, this whole issue is money driven, but not for any one individual or group. I too jumped to conclusions when I first heard of the closure but after further research and talking to a few individuals who are directly involved with keeping the pass open, I have learned that the Deputy Commisioners as well as the Directors on Jerry Patterson's staff were accomodating, courteous, and willing to listen to any ideas. 
A pier, simular to SLP would be ideal. The boards at SLP can be removed in a matter of hours if there is a storm approaching. Which, sad to say didn't happen at SLP.
Try to find Bill SB 2043 and read up on it. I will see if I can get my hands on a copy of it and post.
More to come.
PS - as of this morning the time line we are looking at is one year if the closure goes through


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

2Cool Kyle! :cheers:

May you catch your full limits on every trip in 2009. 

Oh BTW, what did you find out about Crossbow hunting? LOL


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

my family owns property on Church st. in Gilchrist and I own property in Caplen on Dolly st. Man I have fished the pass for a lot of years and I am torn on this issue. They say before the pass was here we had Clear water back in that part of the bay and lots of different grasses due to the low salinity. And the pass rolls the sand right off of the beach and into rollover bay causing lots of erosion and constant shrinking of the beach. Tough for the immediate area landowners because the pass is like their sole source of boost to the economy. I do believe though that the bay and the beach itself in the long run would be better, with the pass closed. I find myself having a tough time hitting the submit button now.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

It's a tough call for some no doubt. But, if we can just someone to justify some jetties or some structure that will deter the silt and prevent at leaast 80% of the erosion West of the Pass, I reallly think Mr. Patterson will take a good hard look at it.
Either way, I truly think closed or not, there will be something there for people to fish on.
I really doubt we would be able to find a company to donate the survey and submit it to to Mr. Patterson.
I might try to find someone or at least have part of the $6M it will take to close it pay for the survey.
My stand on this issue is to keep it open. I don't want anyone to think THEY got to me.LOL


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

CoonBubba said:


> Oh BTW, what did you find out about Crossbow hunting? LOL


Is there a map available for the Crossbow Hunting area?


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just put in an e-mail to NOAA, The Coast Survey Division. I am trying to see just exactly we need to do to get something rolling on some kind of survey to submit to Mr. Patterson.
It's a long shot, but I think if we can just get something started, maybe we can accomplish our goal.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Senate Bill 2043. Read (b). It indicates what is to be built in case of the closure.

*BILL ANALYSIS*​
Senate Research Center C.S.S.B. 2043
81R21694 TRH-D By: Williams
International Relations & Trade
4/8/2009
Committee Report (Substituted)

*AUTHOR'S / SPONSOR'S STATEMENT OF INTENT*

Rollover Pass is located on the Bolivar Peninsula. It is a man-made pass opened in 1954 to facilitate fishing by providing a tidal exchange between the Gulf of Mexico and Rollover Bay. Rollover Pass is also very close to the Gulf Intercoastal Water Way. Maintenance dredging of the pass costs about $500,000 to $1 million annually.

Hurricane Ike highlighted the significant erosion problem on Bolivar Peninsula. Rollover Pass contributes to this erosion and closing Rollover Pass would help reduce the current rate of erosion near it.

The Texas Parks and Wildlife Department (TPWD) has authority over fish passes and the General Land Office has authority over costal erosion projects. In 2007, TPWD settled a lawsuit that does not allow it to object to changes to Rollover Pass that will decrease erosion when recommended by another state agency.

C.S.S.B. 2043 authorizes the commissioner of the General Land Office (commissioner) to close a man-made pass between the Gulf of Mexico and an inland bay if the commissioner determines that the pass causes or contributes to significant erosion of the shoreline of the adjacent beach and the General Land Office receives legislative appropriations or other funding for that purpose. C.S.S.B. 2043 requires the commissioner to develop, in consultation with certain other officials, a plan to mitigate any loss of public recreational activities resulting from the closing of a man-made pass and submit to the 82nd Legislature a report on the progress of that mitigation plan.

*RULEMAKING AUTHORITY*

This bill does not expressly grant any additional rulemaking authority to a state officer, institution, or agency.

*SECTION BY SECTION ANALYSIS*

SECTION 1. Amends Subchapter H, Chapter 33, Natural Resources Code, by adding Section 33.613, as follows:

Sec. 33.613. CLOSURE OF CERTAIN MAN-MADE PASSES. (a) Authorizes the commissioner of the General Land Office (commissioner), notwithstanding Sections 66.204 (Vessels and Obstructions in Fish Passes) and 81.103 (Property Acquisition; Manner and Means), Parks and Wildlife Code, to close a man-made pass between the Gulf of Mexico and an inland bay if the commissioner determines that the pass causes or contributes to significant erosion of the shoreline of the adjacent beach, the pass is not a public navigational channel constructed or maintained by the federal government, and the General Land Office receives legislative appropriations or other funding for that purpose.

(b) Requires the commissioner, if the closing of a man-made pass under this section results in a loss of public recreational opportunities, to develop, in consultation with the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department (TPWD) and the county and, if applicable, the municipality in which the pass is located, and approve a plan to mitigate the loss. Provides that the commissioner, in developing the plan, is strongly encouraged to assess the feasibility of installing fishing piers, boat ramps, and other facilities that provide public recreational opportunities. Requires that the plan be presented to the public for comment before the commissioner approves it.

SECTION 2. Requires the commissioner, not later than January 1, 2011, to submit to the 82nd Legislature a report on the progress of the commissioner in implementing any mitigation plan approved under Section 33.613(b), Natural Resources Code, as added by this Act.

SECTION 2. Effective date: September 1, 2009.


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

used to be a pier near rollover a loong time ago, was said to be the best fishing in Texas, but thats just what the locals and my grandparents always said.


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Why cant we have both?? 

Why not have a jetty system and piers. Some of the best fishing near passes with rocks. This way people would flock to the area to fish and wouldnt mind paying a fee. The jetty could be shapped like a large triangle with pier alone one or more sides. This would eliminate boating in the area(keeps it bank fisherman).


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

It is not out of the realm of things. Who knows. Either way they go, I can honsetly say I think that Rollover will come back bigger and better.
The first step is to find out how to get some kind of survey completed and into the hands of Patterson for him to evaluate. But like I said in an earlier post, that will require a lot of money.
I am going to see if my contact can talk to Patterson again. Maybe take some of the funds from closing the Pass and put towards a survey.


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

Any new Word??


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Senate Bill 2043 just passed its third reading in the house.
Remember, if it does close, I believe Rollover will come back bigger and better. At least someone, and they're not idiots up there, wanted to make sure that they rec. fishermen/women & children were going to be able to keep fishing and that the communities will thrive with the "Modification Clause".
I will keep posting developments


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds like you know more than you are letting us know about. Come on and spill the beans Kyle


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Honestly, I really do not. I just get the info from a very reliable source who has invested so much time in fighting to keep the pass open. He has made multiple trips to Austin and talked to Patterson as well as many of his colleagues about the Pass. 
Please do not get me wrong, I am all for keeping it open and my stance will never change. But on the flip side of that coin, if it does close and with the modification clause, it could very well bring bigger and better things for those in the community. 
I would love a new pier, boat ramps, and other businesses pop up, which is not out of the realm of things.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

As I mentioned, the SB 2043 has passed through the Senate & The House. It's headed to Rick Perry for signature.
If it's signed the next step is The Corp. Of Engineers permitting process and the public hearings will begin.
This "should" still be a lengthy process. So once the public hearings begin, strength in numbers people. We have to be adamant about maintaining a fisherery at Rollover Pass and saving the communities around both sides of Rollover.
Maybe we bombared Old Rick with e-mails in regards to the "Modification Clause" and make damnn sure it stays in affect.
Just another update.


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

KylesKenner2 said:


> As I mentioned, the SB 2043 has passed through the Senate & The House. It's headed to Rick Perry for signature.
> If it's signed the next step is The Corp. Of Engineers permitting process and the public hearings will begin.
> This "should" still be a lengthy process. So once the public hearings begin, strength in numbers people. We have to be adamant about maintaining a fisherery at Rollover Pass and saving the communities around both sides of Rollover.
> Maybe we bombared Old Rick with e-mails in regards to the "Modification Clause" and make damnn sure it stays in affect.
> Just another update.


You can always find out if Kay Bailey Hutchinson has a differing opinion and play that political card. LOL All is fair in politics and fishing. h: LOL

...at least I amuse myself if no one else. hwell:


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

Sounds good Kyle Took the kiddos to the Beach, yesterday and Gilchrist Definitely needs some help. Beach and surf was in pretty bad shape. Had to take shelter behind my truck so the kiddos wouldn't blow away. Eight months later its still hard to believe the extent of damage we took.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok. I asked this guy to help us with some advice or survey to help keep the Pass open. Boy, did I get an eye full. He is hardcore closure guy. He does have credentials so I figured he could help and not hurt. What pisssed me off *was his comment, "So, the only advice that I would give Governor Perry is to sign the bill regardless of whether anything is done to promote re-development of that area.*

I accidentally got his name and number in there, whoops.
Below is *his response* when I asked for his help.

"I have been working for years to close Rollover Pass because of the extreme erosion of sand from Bolivar Peninsula. The damage to Ike might have been less severe had some of that sand remained on the beaches and in the now non-existent dune systems. The pass should have never been built, and it certainly should have been closed long ago. With the lost homes, lost land, lost beaches, the cost of beach nourishment and the outrageous cost of dredging the adjacent GIWW, any fish caught as a result of Rollover Pass are very expensive fish indeed.

Here is a link to my paper on Rollover.

http://wwwtexascoastalgeology.com/papers/rollover.pdf (some 61 pages long)
I live on a barrier island, Mustang Island and I wouldn't even consider building anything in the vicinity of Rollover Pass. H. Carla nearly wiped it out in 1961 and Ike really did the complete job. I was horrified when I flew over it two days after Ike and drove through the area in February. There are photos on the Hurricane page on my website. 

So, the only advice that I would give Governor Perry is to sign the bill regardless of whether anything is done to promote re-development of that area. It will be wiped out again and this time a storm much smaller than Ike can do the job as there is zero overwash protection left after Ike.

There are no changes in the shoreline in the way of groins or jetties that can keep sand out of the pass while still allowing it to move along the Gulf shoreline. The weirs in the channel have reduced the flow through the channel, but they are obviously not sufficient to stop the huge loss of sand through the channel. Since construction of Rollover Pass, there has been over 14 million cubic yards of beach sand (not silt) through the channel into the GIWW. An additional large amount has been lost into Rollover Bay.

It would be best if all of the sand stored in spoil piles and islands along that part of the GIWW could be placed back on the beach, but that is very unlikely due to the high cost.

Sincerely,

Richard L. Watson, Ph.D., P.G.
Consulting Geologist
PO Box 1040
Port Aransas, TX 78373
361-749-4152


PS - If for some reason you can't open up his paper with the info above. E-mail me at [email protected] and I'll forward the actual e-mail with the PDF file sent from Richard.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

This is what really has my blood boiling.

 "It will be wiped out again and this time a storm much smaller than Ike can do the job as there is zero overwash protection left after Ike."

Five days after the storm, I took my boat through the boat cut in the jetties and down to my property in Gilchrest. I have pictures of myself and my mother standing on the geotube looking at what was my house. I have been removing sand from the roadway and putting it back in the washout area behind the geotube and nearly had it completed. One day I showed up and they had cut the geotube and spread the sand out in front of all of the properties. Huge sections of the geotube were intact and would have protected against additional storms, and they destroyed them.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

How do you post images from an E-mail?


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Geo-tubes*

Here are the pics from Mike77015. His post in regards to the tubes are above.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

I am for filling it and letting it go back to being a storm pass like Brown Cedar,both of the Greens Bayous,Cedar Lake(which is open).
I think mother nature knew what was best a long time ago on this one.


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

Mike are you behind the Vegetation line or is it on your property


----------



## reelrprman (Apr 2, 2006)

*bill*

i just don'y understand the deal about crossbows. why would they want to put a cross bow park out there.what does that have to do wjth snd 
sand filling up the icw.hmmm?
Mike P.S. Thats a fishing place.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Everybody ignore the part about crossbows. This is about closing Rollover Pass.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Your thoughts on this guy closing Rollover:
His info is below if you want to send him your thoughts.


Frankly, I am having a difficult time with the shifting fabricated "facts" that the few people who want to keep the Cut open keep manufacturing.

Although the millions spent by State and Federal Government first to build and then annually to repair Roll Over's damage, the deterioration of Bolivar at that vicinity give or take 10 miles worsens every year. So the amount of money needed only increases not to mention general cost increases.

Ike nearly severed the Peninsula on the east side of the Fishing Club's property; Gilchrist's few businesses have been shutting down, not doing better, in the last 10 to 15 years. Roll Over Fish Pass stands as the most expensive fish pass in the United States. For the money used there and for the damage it caused, there might be a viable Gilchrist or Caplen, there might be good fishing, there might be a growing beach, there might be all kinds of recreation, but there is Roll Over Fish Pass and there is almost none of these things. No one will ever know how large a factor Roll Over Fish Pass was in Ike's destruction, but if it was any that's too much.

They have not been able to comprehend that the tidal cycles for the Bay and Gulf are way out of phase, always will be, and what that means. I guess they think sea level is sea level. No sense in explaining it.

Finally, the tax payers of this State and of this Country are sick and tired of free rides. Roll Over Fish Pass has been a welfare drain, on private property, funded by the tax payers of this State. That day is over.

Alan McNeill
Erosion Committee
Restore Bolivar.com
479 Pine Street
Beaumont, Texas 77701
409.833.6474
409.835.0298 fax


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Kyle,

That may be the kind of person that blames the pass for erosion (which may be true) but then goes to an activist meeting and blames global warming and rising seas. Just always angry and pointing the finger everywhere.  LOL

The important thing here is that they build the piers,make the park, etc. if they do close it. If studies show that closing it really will make things better then so be it. But it is my opinion that if mother nature wants it closed then she will close it herself. No need to manually close it or spend money to keep it open. Just build those piers so the community still has something to balance that revenue....and let mother nature do her thing.

PS: I saw the cleanup article in SFM. Good stuff! BTW, which picture is you? 

Thanks again. :cheers:


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

jingvardsen said:


> Mike are you behind the Vegetation line or is it on your property


My property is from the HWY to the beach. The erosion between the Geotube and the vegetation line was about 25'. The pictures are showing the beach side of the tubes.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Kyle,
I have now entered into the good fight with you. After talking with my lawyers, which has a son that is a judge in addition to a direct line of communication with Gov. Perry, we might be able to put all these projects on hold for a while. Not stopped, just put on hold until the studies are complete and our concerns are heard. The biggest concern with the State is the reason behind destroying the Millions of dollars worth of Geotubes, and the payout to landowners with insurance. I now have a complaint in with the Texas Insurance Commission, with specific directions that all correspondence be CC'ed to the assistant of Perry. They might be just full of it and do not care, but it sure sounded good and I will continue with this.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Mike,
I know they still have to go thru the permitting process and then the public hearings. So, we still have time. In my honest opinion, I do not think we will be able to keep it open, but just as long as they follow thru with the "Modification Clause" I really think it will come back bigger and better.
No report on the status as to whether or not old Ricky Boy has signed the bill but I will try to stay on top of where SB 2043 is.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

reelrprman said:


> I just don't understand the deal about crossbows. Why would they want to put a cross bow park out there.What does that have to do with sand sand filling up the icw.


CrossBow Hunting at Rollover Pass is one of the best ideas ever put in a bill to save Bolivar Peninsula. It will save the Peninsula from further financial ruin.

Do you have "Rickey Boys" ear on this subject too? Or any other direct lines of communicado? Is there a petition to sign for the Crossbow Hunting area?


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

From Mr. Patterson himself:

Dear Mr. Cunningham:

Thank you for your emails of April 29 and 30, 2009 regarding modifications to Rollover Pass and Bolivar Peninsula.

The debate regarding the impacts versus the benefits of Rollover Pass began when the pass originally opened in the 1950s. The aftermath of Hurricane Ike has re-ignited that debate. The future of Rollover Pass will be thoroughly discussed with the public, local governments, natural resource agencies, and advocacy groups within the context of the responsible redevelopment of Bolivar Peninsula. In that discussion, modifications to Rollover Pass, up to and including closure of Rollover Pass will be evaluated with the associated environmental impacts and benefits. Your participation in that discussion would be greatly appreciated.

As part of the process for closing the pass, a U.S. Army Corps of Engineers permit will be required. The permitting process will include an environmental assessment of any impacts to the marine life in Rollover Bay and East Galveston Bay. Should the assessment identify adverse impacts to marine life, the project may not be permitted.

Modifications such as those you describe may decrease some of the erosion associated with Rollover Pass, but closure is the only known option that eliminates erosion attributed to the pass. The legislation to close Rollover Pass that is now moving through the legislative process does include provisions to consider alternatives to closure such as those you mention. As currently written. Senate Bill 2043 authorizes the commissioner of the General Land Office to undertake the "closure or modification" of Rollover Pass. I also fully support including alternative recreational fishing options on Bolivar Peninsula including the construction of Gulf and bay fishing piers.

Thank you for your work marking debris in East Galveston Bay. I have passed that information and your contact information to Tony Williams in our Professional Services program area. Mr. Williams is overseeing the GLO's contracts with marine debris removal.

If you have any questions regarding Rollover Pass, please contact Eddie R. Fisher at (512) 463-9215 or e-mail at 

Thank you for your work marking debris in East Galveston Bay. I have passed that information and your contact information to Tony Williams in our Professional Services program area. Mr. Williams is overseeing the GLO's contracts with marine debris removal.

Jerry Patterson
Commissioner, Texas General Land Office


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow kyle was that a cut and past job. Did Jerry repeat himself or did you do that when you posted it? Where did all of this crossbow hunting talk come in?


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cut and paste job. That was from Jerry himself.
As far as the crossbow conversation, it was part of an article from Shannon Tompkins from an earlier post. Not sure why people keep harping on it.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

We have just won a battle with the Emminent Domain law passing. What people do not understand is that the beach front is considered a public road.


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

KylesKenner2 said:


> Cut and paste job. That was from Jerry himself.
> As far as the crossbow conversation, it was part of an article from Shannon Tompkins from an earlier post. Not sure why people keep harping on it.


Serious? Yikes! I thought people were just joking around. I must have missed something or weren't paying very good attention. sad3sm


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I heard that if the waves are crashing under there houses now, it's considered states waters/property. Just hear say though.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

State is trying to take the property, and not in a nice way either. The land commissioner came out after IKE, and walked out on a property and told the landowners with an outstretched arm "I own the property from here to the water now". That did not go over well with us, and that is the closest I have came to an assault charge in a long time. But would have been the first assault on a public official. They can and will take the property, but now they will have to give us a fair price for what they take. That is all that we have asked for all along.


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

Mike77015 said:


> State is trying to take the property, and not in a nice way either. The land commissioner came out after IKE, and walked out on a property and told the landowners with an outstretched arm "I own the property from here to the water now". That did not go over well with us, and that is the closest I have came to an assault charge in a long time. But would have been the first assault on a public official. They can and will take the property, but now they will have to give us a fair price for what they take. That is all that we have asked for all along.


It was a sad day for America when the Supreme Court ruled that the government could take people's property at will. Just look at what they're doing to the land owners at and surrounding where Flight 93 crashed on 9-11. I bet the people on that flight that gave their lives wouldn't go for that. Freedoms are being eroded daily just like the beach. Sorry about the rant but I am really fed up with government...especially when they act like they did with Mike. Govt is supposed to serve the people not dictate to the people. OK, I'm done now. GRRR :hairout:


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sad to say, it'll be take it or leave it. If you choose to leave it, then they take it.
Not fair, but what is one to do except use your only alternative and that is "swift and blinding violence"
Worked in the past for me when one guy tried to take something that belonged to me. Very effective. He won't be back.
I had Butch & Rocco go talk to him. LOL


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Mike77015 said:


> State is trying to take the property, and not in a nice way either. The land commissioner came out after IKE, and walked out on a property and told the landowners with an outstretched arm "I own the property from here to the water now". That did not go over well with us, and that is the closest I have came to an assault charge in a long time. But would have been the first assault on a public official. They can and will take the property, but now they will have to give us a fair price for what they take. That is all that we have asked for all along.


Are you referring to property the State says is now State property because of the OBA and the rolling easement or property further inland?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Beachfront to HWY. East of Rollover.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have had an email debate with Richard Watson and now question if this is the type of person we are wanting as a consultant on any decisions for our beaches. It is apparent that his intrest are for the betterment of Mustang Island and further south only. After our discussion two things come to mind, "PETA" and "TREE-HUGGER".


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> Beachfront to HWY. East of Rollover.


Not all the property huh.... some of it is above the veg. line Our property is on Church st. across from the yellow house(Pam and Warren) They have been letting us fill in so far


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Richard Watson is the guy I initially contacted in regards to assisting me with some kind of survey about Rollover. All I got was how much he wants it closed. The e-mail debate carried on for a week or so once I found out his stance on Rollover. So, go get him Mike and if you need my help, hollar at me.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Kyle, he got upset when I pointed out that his study contradicts himself about the Jetty system. I do like his suggestion on the beach nourishment plan. His contradiction was in regards to our jetties at the ship channel. He stated that the jetties have captured 1,000,000 CU YDS of sand on the NE corner showing the errosion process. Then turns around and states that a jetty system would not capture any sand at rollover. I then asked how it was justified that a man-made pass at Packery is justified to improve the fisheries there, and not at rollover. Then he really got upset when I suggested that maybe it was because Packery was in his backyard. It is kind of hard to argue with someone that has a PhD, they know it all.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

That was my point earlier with him during an e-mail battle. His protects his home turf but, as you said, contradicts himself when it comes to another piece of property.
I gave up dealing with him and he sent our e-mail conversation to another guy that is really hardcore closing of Rollover.
Isn't it fun when us street smart guys make the book smart guys look dum.
The only thing I can do now is track SB 2043 and when the time comes for the public hearing let everyone know so we can converge on the public meeting.
That is one that might get interesting. Might get a little heated.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have said this before, and I will say it again. There is a hidden agenda going on that we are not aware of. In Gilchrest there was a Dallas company that came in and developed housing on the north side of the HWY. There was 6 homes built, and now 5 remain after the storm. Since the storm that comapany which we find out later is actually a NY company, has purchased all the property from HI to Rollover on the North side of the HWY. They are in the process of buying up the Beachfront now.


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

Mike77015 said:


> I have said this before, and I will say it again. There is a hidden agenda going on that we are not aware of. In Gilchrest there was a Dallas company that came in and developed housing on the north side of the HWY. There was 6 homes built, and now 5 remain after the storm. Since the storm that comapany which we find out later is actually a NY company, has purchased all the property from HI to Rollover on the North side of the HWY. They are in the process of buying up the Beachfront now.


...and developers with $$$$ have lots of influence to make sure their "beach" that they are developing doesn't wash away. Think of it in a political way....do you give in to a few (how many...not sure?) voters or do you give in to the one who will donate lots of campaign $$$?

If a politician is involved then it will ALWAYS be political to some degree.

On top of that, throw in the activists like Mr. PHD and it is an uphill battle for sure. The kind that make life worth living right? :headknock


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have an e-mail into my very reliable source doing some research on your info. If there is indeed some activity in which you speak of, this person will know all the whos and whys.
Will get back to you Bud.
Looks like you and I Mike need to load up my Kenner and head on down towards Rollver one morning.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

No Kyle we will take my Kenner. LOL


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Another "little" article as to why we need to keep the pass open.
Look at the money generated from license sells and where people come from just to fish the pass.
Long, but informative.

*Flounder at the Pass*
*From: *Joe Reynolds 







Gilchrist TX .... With swift undulating currents ripping past the sea-worn shards of the rusty bulkhead, you could almost feel the tension in the air, as hundreds of anglers gripped their fishing poles in anticipation of the flounder run. "Slow at first, one by one on down the line, dozens of waiting poles suddenly began to dip and bend to the incoming tide of outgoing flatfish as they swam against strong currents to reach the Gulf of Mexico. ​
To most Texas saltwater anglers, just the mention of Rollover Pass will either initiate frowns of disappointed frustrations, or grins of absolute joy, as those memories conjur up "the good, the bad, and the uglies of fishing the Pass. "This, is definitely a hit or miss fishery, stated a middle aged Houston businessman, who had just landed his third flounder of the morning next to his $68,000 motorhome, "amen to that hitting or missing brother, echoed a Texas City graveyard shiftworker, who was watching from the tailgate of his Chevy camper-truck, "you either get here when the fish are running, he advised, or you may have just missed it altogether. "But", he re-advised, "when you hit it right, the fishing here at Rollover Pass can become absolutley "AWESOME". ​
Rollover Pass, "alias" fish pass or flounder pass, is probably one of Galveston Bays most popular saltwater fishing sites, drawing 150,000 to 160,000 anglers who fish its tidal waters each year. Best known for its "drive-up" conveniences, anglers can "bumper-up" next to the fishing action as they can enjoy "ruffing-it" with the creature comforts of air conditioning, television, and "frigidaired"beverages, as motor homes, camper trailers, and cabover pick-em-ups, line up side by side as they juggle for fishing positions. The Pass is also known for being "user-friendly" as those physically impaired anglers who would "also" like to enjoy, "the enjoyable", can, with very little effort, belly-up next to the fishing action. ​
Located on Bolivar Peninsula's Highway 87, betwixt the coastal resort towns of High Island and Crystal Beach, the 200 foot wide Pass cuts through the small, but active, fishing village of Gilchrist. Officially constructed in 1956 to help improve the fishing conditions in the upper Galveston Bay system, the 1,700 foot long Pass allows incoming Gulf tides to breath new life into the bay system each day, as outgoing bayside tides help to flush out the system. This constant tidal action has created a unique outdoor recreational opportunity for 1000's of anglers, as its tidal movements attract popular inshore fish species such as Speckled Trout, Redfish, Sheephead, Black Drum, Golden Croaker, or Gulf Flounder, of which have become the most popular species of them all. ​
The importance of this fishing area to the State of Texas, as well as to the 1,000's of fishing families who visit each year, can be re-viewed each time that you visit Rollover, as people from all walks of life arrive from "everywhere" to fish, as license plates from as far away as Oregon, Minnesota, and Kentucky can be seen nestled amongst the Lonestar & Cajun tags of Texas and Louisiana. During my short visit to this area, I was able to witness the best advertisement for the importance this area within the smiling faces of those, "who were enjoying the enjoyable". Smiling faces that belonged to Gladys Clacks of Houston, who caught a nice 17 inch flounder while fishing the early morning run, "or", the young smiling grin of 8 year old Mary Hill, who, while fishing with her dad, managed to hook, but lose a "BIG" Redfish one minute, then catch her very first "keeper-eater" flounder soon after, "or" New Braunfels TX, angler, Johnny Graham SR, who had visited Rollover Pass recently, and wrote this "heartfelt" letter of thanks and concerns to the GCA group. ​
Dear Gilchrist Community Assn; ​
"Being an avid fisherman "and" a physically challenged Veteran, I visit Rollover Pass a lot and am writing this letter to inform you that you are doing an admiral service to the fishing population of "not only" Texas, but for the People of the United States of America as well. I fish the Pass a considerable amount of time throughout the year, and have met a lot of good people from as far away as Canada. But the main purpose of this letter is to ask the assn; for help in getting the bay side of the Pass upgraded, as now, the disabled anglers are having great difficulties in fishing that side without the assistance of someone who can help motivate our wheelchairs for us. We also need disabled parking areas on the bayside, much like is now in place on the Gulfside. Your undivided attention on this matter will be greatly appreciated. ​
Sincerely Yours 
Johnny Graham, SR.... ​
"The Flounder are probably our #1 attraction for the fishermen, informed Eddie Oehlers, of the Gilchrist Community Assn; as he explains the main popularity of Rollover Pass to most of the visiting anglers who target Rollover each year during the major flounder runs of Spring and Fall. "We sell in excess of 85,000 fishing licenses here each year during those times, he further informs, adding that Rollover Pass is maintained as a "FREE" fishing site for everyone to enjoy, "but", he reviewed, the Pass was almost closed to the public recently, and "we", of the Gilchrist Community Assn; have formed together to take over the responsibility of this "very important" fishing facility, to keep it open and free to the public! ​
"But to be able to do this, he petitions, "we need the help of the public as they "must" keep up with their trash around their fishing areas to help keep the area clean and open for the next family of anglers who would like to enjoy it. "Dupont is providing us with some special containers which will be placed for the convenience of the anglers, Eddie informs, further stating that the GCA also welcomes the financial support of the public, by either joining as a supporting member of the GCA, or through personal donations which are collected from the GCA jars, which are placed throughout the Gilchrist business community. ​
"Important changes are also scheduled to get underway next year, which will serve the improvements of this major fishing site, Eddie explained, "further informing that the pass will be dredged by Galveston County, starting on January 6, and working in through February, "then, Eddie included, "we will start replacing the badly eroding bulkheads, located on the bayside of the Pass, replacing them with new concrete trimmed bulkheads, which will have concrete walkways, safety railings, "and" special wheelchair ramps for the physically impaired. "We, Eddie predicts, "plan to have these "much needed" improvements finished in time for the Spring fishing season which starts in April. (those of you interested in aiding the GCA with their projects of keeping Rollover Pass "Open & Free" for the public to enjoy, contact Eddie Oehlers or Cindy Slay, of the Gilchrist Community Association at- (409)-286-5784 -or- (409)-286-2222. ​
Primetime flounder movements through the Pass will always pulse with the incoming or outgoing tide-changes, with the best action occuring during the high tide changes. Good sturdy rod & reels of medium to medium/heavy action, with strong-geared spinning or baitcasting reels spooled with at least 20 pound test lines, are reccomended, but most any fishing tackle will suffice. "Bottom rigging here folks, as Flounder are bottom feeders which require terminal tackle with 1oz pyramid type sinkers, and or, 2/0 circle or mustad drop-hooks, being used, but not necessary, as a simple slip-rig with (-egg sinker-swivel-3 ft leader-swivel-hook-bait-) will do just as well-(and is less expensive)-. Flounder will feed on cutbaits and freshdead shrimp, but the best producers will always be live finger mullet, live mud-minnows, or live shrimp. Artificial anglers, who use bottom bumping jigs with soft plastics or spoons, will definitely catch their share, but "NOT" to be reccomended for use within the Pass as snag-ups with bottom structure and "other" anglers are 100% assured. Most arti-anglers will keep off to the Gulf, or Bay side of the Pass, where they can either wade-fish or cast out into the less obstructed, and congested fishing areas. Flounder are, for the most part, finicky feeders, with most anglers giving them time-(8 counts)- to swallow the bait prior to hook-setting, but experience has taught me to "immediatley" set the hook "as soon" as I can feel the Flounder moving off with the bait. Being of the flatfish family, the Flounder, which has both eyes on the color side of its body, is unique in that it will provide four filets-(2 from the upper color side & 2 from the bottom white side)-for the angler to enjoy. Smaller flounder are usually grilled or baked whole with crab-stuffing-("yum-yum")- with the larger ones being fileted into strips, dipped in a tempura, or beer batter, and then deepfried to crispy purr-fection-("ohh my")- "but, for whichever how you choose to prepare your Flounder, its delicate flavor "IS" to kill for !! ​
The convenience of being able to "bumper-up" your fishing vehicles right next to the fishing action at Rollover, has also developed into a nightfishing business bonanza for the Gilchrist business area, as anglers, who prefer fishing during the cool of the Summer evenings, run portable generators for lighting up their fishing areas at night. Lots of "LARGE" Speckled Trout, as well as some "RATHER LARGE" Redfish and Flounder, are caught during these nighttime fishing trips. Crabbing also provides a major interests for the visiting public, who can be seen lining the Pass with their crab-lines as they fill their baskets with some very impressive Blue Claws. Wade Fishermen also get in on the action as they stepout from either side of the Pass to wade-fish the Gulf or the Bay. And if your forte' isn't bank-fishing, crabbing, or wade-fishing, the location of the Pass, on the upper Texas Gulf Coast, puts it right within a major flyway for migrating birds who venture south for the Winter, or north for the Summer. Bird Watchers from all over the world know of this and visit Rollover on a year round basis. R.V. Campgrounds, with full hook/ups, are conveniently located on the north side of the Pass, which allows for daily, weekly, or monthly rates. Motels, Restaurants, Bait & Tackle shops and shopping are located nearby, as are white, sandy Gulf Coast beaches. The Island City of Galveston TX, being only a 20 minute drive down Hwy 87, with a short, but very enjoyable scenic Ferry Boat ride across Galveston Bay, is also a favorite attraction for Rollover visitors who enjoy visiting Galveston's Highlights. ​
Although Rollover offers a year round fishery for a variety of popular inshore species, the Southern, and or, Gulf Flounder, have become its "major" attraction for most who come to fish. Major runs are enjoyed during the Spring, when the flatfish arrive from the depths of the Gulf to fan out onto the Galveston bay system, then again in the Fall season when the flounder return to the Gulf for Winter. Of the two, the Fall run can be the more dramatic, and most productive, as flounder will be "heavily" concentrated in the Pass as they migrate back to the deeper waters of the Gulf. To most, who plan their holidays and vacations to the pulse of the Fall Flounder run, this is the major run of the year for being able to catch a lot flounder in a very short time, as well as for catching the larger "saddle-blanket" flounder that often weigh over 6 lbs. As Flounder are a regulated fishery, check the Texas Parks &Wildlife fishing regulations for legal size-(14")- and creel limits-(10 fish)- "before" fishing for them, "or", you'll be getting a very "unwelcomed" tap on the shoulder by the Game Warden. ​
As for the location of the Gilchrist Community Association, just look to the "Colors" of our Nations Greatness as it rises every morning up the standard which hovers in the breeze over the "Lil Burger Shoppe" that fixes the best doggone burger n' frys found anywhere's. As the proceeds, from these burger n' fry purchases, help to keep our Flag hovering in the breeze at Rollover, "WE" need to support its "reason for being there" or it will become just another memory for "what once was". 

God Bless The United States of Texas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

Just for the record here...I hope to see it stay open...

In reading the above letters and stats one thing stood out:

"The Flounder are probably our #1 attraction for the fishermen, informed Eddie Oehlers, of the Gilchrist Community Assn; as he explains the main popularity of Rollover Pass to most of the visiting anglers who target Rollover each year during the major flounder runs of Spring and Fall. "We sell in excess of 85,000 fishing licenses here each year during those times,

I wonder what the new stats will be when the Flounder possession drops to 2 fish in November and 5 fish all other days beginning this fall?


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

The sad part is, the drop in the number of flounder we can keep might hamper keeping it open. Afraid they'll use that as a smoking gun. In other words, the number of flounder you can keep now means less people fishing for flounder which in turn means less people fishing the pass which in turn creates less money generated.
But, there's always the redfish and croaker run.
Coonbubba, still going to the class I hope.


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

KylesKenner2 said:


> The sad part is, the drop in the number of flounder we can keep might hamper keeping it open. Afraid they'll use that as a smoking gun. In other words, the number of flounder you can keep now means less people fishing for flounder which in turn means less people fishing the pass which in turn creates less money generated.
> But, there's always the redfish and croaker run.
> Coonbubba, still going to the class I hope.


Those are the very things I was thinking. Even a 50% drop would be very big. The new regs will also deal a big blow to Seawolf Park revenues. I do agree with the regs though. The flounder population has noticeably decreased in the past 10 years.

Class: I really have no idea yet as to what my schedule will be at that time. If I had to guess right now I would say 25% I can make it, 75% not. If you have others that want to go with limited spots then go ahead and get those folks in. I understand. I'll try to learn more as soon as possible.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

There's plenty of time. Just let me know maybe a week in advance. If not, it shouldn't be a problem going to the bench.


----------



## TripleT (May 11, 2005)

*Where were all of you when I posted this? . . .*

*Rollover Pass issue is "red hot"* 
Rollover Pass issue red hot 
Chester Moore, Jr column for Sunday, Feb 15

The Port Arthur News

Since the story I wrote on Rollover Pass possibly closing ran last week, the feedback from local anglers via the Internet has been tremendous.

Passions are ignited in a way I have not seen on an issue in a long time. The flounder issue is hot but the idea of closing Rollover Pass which sort of piggy backs with the flounder situation (because of the quality flounder fishing there) also hits people at a deep, personal level. 
"It amazes me to hear that this debate is even taking place. It would be interesting to know how much it would cost to actually close Rollover Pass. Is that money well spent? Maybe that money could go to bolster the local economy," wrote one concerned angler. 
"Maybe that money could go to a relief fund for the many people that cross Rollover Pass to get to, well, what used to be their homes. Big businesses have helped ruin our economy and it sure sounds like they want to ruin our bays. I will definitely be making a call to my state representative's office." 
Another angler commented this is another "knee jerk" reaction by our government where they appear to address a problem without looking at the many other long term effects caused by their solution. 
"I look at the beach between Florida Beach and Holly Beach (on HWY 82) where the rock piles have been constructed. This has not only stopped erosion, just look at the fill behind them during low tide, but has also created a great fish habitat. What do we get on this side of the border? Sand filled socks, which failed miserably on Sea Rim Beach, and now there are more going in on the peninsula." 
"My point is, there are much better ways of controlling erosion than closing Rollover, and I believe that were they to place rock berms in the outflow area to slow the velocity of tidal currents the sediment would settle out prior to reaching the Intracoastal Waterway." 
Marcus Heflin of Christian Surf Fishing Adventures said he deeply concerned about the issue and its many impacts on anglers, the economy and the Galveston Bay ecosystem. 
"Where to begin, I grew up with my dad taking me fishing and camping at Rollover Pass with my brother. I cut my teeth bank fishing and wade fishing for the first time. I caught my first everything there from hard heads to croaker to flounder to sand trout to specks to reds to sharks. My son who will be 20 this year also cut his teeth there. Up until the last hurricane we still fished there, so needless to say, I want Rollover Pass to stay. It generates tourism, promotes small business, and creates employment and tax revenue which results in a healthy cash flow for both the county and community." 
"Although I'm too young to remember I was told prior to the cut being dug that where the cut came into Galveston bay the bay was stagnant because water flow from the Gulf stalled after so far into the bay. The fresh water flow from the cut breathed new life into the bay and its eco system. This in turn created a healthier environment for both plant and marine life which in turn gave Rollover Pass its popularity with the public." 
"In my opinion, closing the cut is not only going to cause a severe eco disaster to Galveston Bay destroying plant and marine life but will also devastate a community financially who is already recovering from a disaster and suffering from economic hard times. I'm no genius but the quickest way to create a ghost town is to remove its source of income." 
In the coming weeks, there will a number of Rollover Pass related issues on these pages as well as a look at other key bank fishing destinations that are going by the wayside. 
This situation on the Bolivar Peninsula is symbolic of what many anglers are concerned with: access to fishing. 
And that's something we will always feature front and center here. 
(To contact Chester Moore, e-mail him at [email protected]. You can hear him on the radio Fridays from 6-7 p.m. on Newstalk AM 560 KLVI or online at www.klvi.com.)

Hope we can put this one to bed with a happy ending . . .


----------



## TripleT (May 11, 2005)

I worked for the late Bruce Wiggins, of Bruce Wiggins Sporting Goods, 2501 Park Street, Beaumont - a founding member of G.C.C.A., otherwise known as Gulf Coast Conservation Association. GCCA paid for the dredging and amenities for the pass, he told me for "the common enjoyment of ALL people" I think that whatever is done should reflect the very goals that got this whole thing started in the first place! Godspeed!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I contacted Jerry Patterson for an update on Roll-over Pass. This is what he sent me. The only changes is where the moneis are at this time for the closure.

Kyle,
The bill has passed and has been signed, or is soon to be signed by Gov Perry. As of today, the money to close the pass is in the appropriations bill. If this info is incorrect, Trace Finley will f/u with you via email. 
I'd like to fish East Bay, but it will likely need to wait a while. Many things have been deferred by the legislative session, and I need to do some catching up first. 
JP 

Heck with, I'm going to the top. Old Ricky Boy himself.
More to come.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

so its closing? what about the crossbow hunting?


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Forget about the cross bow hunting thing. That got in there by accident.
Here is the official word on SB 2043 getting signed.
I have inquired about the next step which should be the permitting process and then the public hearings with various agencies and the public.

The bill was signed May 19 and becomes effective Sept. 1.
Trace Finley
Deputy Commissioner
Policy and Governmental Affairs
Texas General Land Office
Jerry Patterson, Commissioner
512-936-1908 (Office)
512-786-9349 (Mobile)

OK, we'll see if Gov. Rick Perry responds.


----------

